# Bristlenose Plec surface breathing



## Ajm200 (12 Feb 2016)

I'd like your advice/opinions please

For the last two days my Bristlenose Plec has been darting to the surface occasionally then going straight back to gnawing the wood or cleaning the glass. I've seen him go to the surface about 4 times in total.  He's active.  He's eating my sword plants and broccoli/red pepper.  

All the other fish are behaving normally.  

There is good surface agitation. I use low doses of easy carbo so it isn't too much co2 gas.  

I searched out a test kit and water parameters are fine.  I did a 250l water change on Sunday and Wednesday. 

Am I right in thinking this behaviour is odd?

Thanks


----------



## EnderUK (12 Feb 2016)

Don't know about Bristlenose but this is quite common in a lot of catfish, my otos and pygmy cories do this all the time.


----------



## roadmaster (12 Feb 2016)

Temperature ?
I keep these fish between 72 and 75 degree's F.
Ditto for corydoras.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





Ajm200 said:


> For the last two days my Bristlenose Plec has been darting to the surface occasionally then going straight back to gnawing the wood or cleaning the glass. I've seen him go to the surface about 4 times in total. He's active.





Ajm200 said:


> Am I right in thinking this behaviour is odd?


Yes and no. Loricariids gulp air at the surface like _Corydoras_ do, because they share a common ancestor which had a modified gut for air breathing. Loricariids from still water have retained they ability to extract oxygen from the air they've gulped (things like Common Plecs etc). Reference is Armbruster (1998) <"Modification of the digestive tract...">.

The Armbruster paper says that _Ancistrus _don't have the ability to "air breathe" (it has been lost in rheophilic plecs), but I know from growing out _Hypancistrus _fry that they will gulp air when levels of dissolved oxygen are sub-optimal, even though they can't extract any oxygen from it.

If he keeps doing it I'd up the surface ripple.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Feb 2016)

You could try a small airstone or sponge filter


----------



## sciencefiction (13 Feb 2016)

I think it's odd. I've never ever seen my bristlenose go to the surface for air. As Darrel says, up the surface agitation, probably the water isn't right.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Feb 2016)

Interesting that the ability to breath air has been lost, but apparently not the reflex. I'd definitely try and improve aeration.


----------



## Ajm200 (13 Feb 2016)

Found dead otos this am and a very sick looking kribensis.  When I went to the end of the tank to check the thermometer I found it lying broken in the substrate.  I'm assuming it has released something nasty into the tank.  Massive water change done and I'll do the same again everyday for the next few days.   Catfish is surface breathing less frequently now but has gone to the surface at least once in the last few hours


----------



## Ajm200 (13 Feb 2016)

The water surface moves well as I have fx6 outputs at surface level.  The 405 spray has been moved up so it is providing a slight waterfall effect and breaking  the surface.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





Ajm200 said:


> Found dead otos this am and a very sick looking kribensis. When I went to the end of the tank to check the thermometer I found it lying broken in the substrate. I'm assuming it has released something nasty into the tank.


Amanda, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I don't think it will be the thermometer, they are spirit (alcohol based) and the tiny amount diluted in the tank water isn't going to be toxic.

I would be *really worried about your tap water*, do you have Prime or Amquel you can add? If you have any road works or new house building locally? or the water supply is potentially contaminated in any way (flooding at the treatment plant?), then the water company will put "emergency" chloramine dosing in the water main. 

There was an absolute spate of  chloramine related fish deaths in <"Bristol in January 2010"> after the big freeze. 





Troi said:


> Interesting that the ability to breath air has been lost, but apparently not the reflex. I'd definitely try and improve aeration.


 This is <"how I found out">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ajm200 (14 Feb 2016)

I use Prime although it is getting harder to buy locally.  I've been double dosing the tank since the Pleco started acting up.

The start of the problem did coincide with a water change. 

They are building the new broadmoor hospital about a mile away and according to FB posts all the waterways/ponds in the surrounding forest are roped off due to contamination.  Who knows?

I'll just monitor the situation.


----------



## Ajm200 (14 Feb 2016)

Just read your thread.  It is interesting as my husband said his coffee smelt odd earlier in the week and questioned if the dishwasher was rinsing properly or if the cup still had soap on it as it  had a 'chemical' smell to it.


----------



## Ajm200 (14 Feb 2016)

There has been a big diesel spill on a local road a few days ago.  The diesel ran off the road into the forest contaminating the ground and water.  That is why the ponds and rivers are cordoned off


----------

